# Alten Dell-Laptop plattmachen & neu aufsetzen



## lord-elveon (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Community,

meine Großeltern haben sich überreden lassen, sich nun doch mit Internet und E-Mail auseinanderzusetzen. Da man sich ja nicht sicher sein kann, was dabei rauskommen kann, ist das Ziel, einen ca. 6 Jahre alten Dell Inspiron 510m (war schwer, überhaupt ne Seite zu finden^^) komplett zu formatieren und neu aufzusetzen (Windows XP CD hamma noch).

Da ich ja nicht von Windows aus C: formatieren kann, stellt ich jetzt die Frage, wie ich trotzdem die komplette Festplatte formatieren kann. Bei Desktop-PCs hätte ich jetzt gesagt, Festlatte rausnehmen und bei meinem PC als HDD einhängen und so formatieren. Gehtd as auch bei Laptops? Bzw, gibt es andere Alternativen komplett C: zu formatieren und Windows neu aufzusetzen?

Grüße,
lord-elveon


----------



## Thornscape (11. Oktober 2009)

Du startest einfach die Installation von deinem Windows. Im Dialog, in dem du die Partition auswählen kannst, auf die installiert werden soll, kannst du deine C-Partition einfach löschen und wieder neu erstellen. Daraufhin wird die dann im nächsten Dialog formatiert und du bist mit einer blitzblanken Partition gesegnet.


----------



## lord-elveon (11. Oktober 2009)

Klar, jetzt wo dus sagst... Kannte das nur von Windows-7-Installationen.

Super, vielen Dank, werde das dann mal iwann ausprobieren.

Grüße lord-elveon


----------

